# What type of internet connection do you use primarily AT HOME?



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Posted at the request of Kevin.


----------



## lastmanstanding (Mar 22, 2003)

We use a bidirectional microwave link distributed via ethernet. If I had to call it something, I would have to say wireless cable modem.


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

It won't let me vote from compuserve, so I'll go to an IE window, and vote in a few.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I wish I had high speed internet service here because I would be on that, as much as I am on the net. I think I can get ISDN but when they want to charge you by the minute that is no deal, it would be VERY costly. The cable company offers no high speed internet service here, but I suppose being in the country does not help, although I am only 7 or 8 miles from two cities.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I used to have a wireless ISP 1.5Mbps up and down, before ADSL became available (no cable internet available). Service was great but that was three antennas (ISP+2 for Dish) so when DSL came the antenna went.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

I use wireless ISP 2mbit/sec up and down. Works very good, but considering switching to cable modem now that it is in my area. It runs $75/month a bit steep compared to cable, but it is nice to be able to upload stuff at 2mbit/sec.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Earthlink 56K, I'll probably never have anything faster unless satellite broadband drops in price.


----------



## angiodan (Sep 2, 2002)

The only thing I love about Time Warner-my internet cable connection!


----------



## dtcarson (Jan 10, 2003)

Cable modem from TW RoadRunner.....I'm out of town now on dialup from my hotel room and oh my goodness it hurts....
The RR costs about five bucks more than the dialup and 2nd phone line we previously had, plus now we are home networking and have two computers always online.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I'm using a cable modem from AT&T Broadband (now Comcast). Cable modem comes into my router with 4 computers connected (1 of them wireless) all the time. The only thing that I don't like about it is every 3 days or so I lose the connection and have to reboot the cable modem to get it back. Still a hell of a lot better than dialup used to be!


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

I was a Charter cable modem subscriber until SBC came along with their 29.95 a month DSL deal (when bundled with at least a $30 local service package).


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Cox Cable Modem.... w00t!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I am also on a COX Cable Modem. Works GREAT!


----------



## W1CPO (Aug 17, 2002)

Earthlink 56k until DSL or cable modem comes to my area.


----------



## Rick_EE (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dtcarson _
> *Cable modem from TW RoadRunner.....I'm out of town now on dialup from my hotel room and oh my goodness it hurts....
> The RR costs about five bucks more than the dialup and 2nd phone line we previously had, plus now we are home networking and have two computers always online. *


Same here. RR's free nationwide dialup is real nice when I am on the road.


----------



## angiodan (Sep 2, 2002)

The RR in my house is networked by wire connection to 2 PC's, wireless laptop and wireless XBox live. It works great. I could never go back to 56K!

The free dialup is a nice feature as well for traveling.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Posted using Starband, from 22,300 miles over the equator. Someone get me some oxygen.


----------



## platinum (Oct 28, 2002)

I've got Optimum Online from Cablevision....works great but I hate giving my money to the Dolans.


----------



## TimL (Apr 24, 2002)

I have SBC (Ameritech) DSL..Formerly had Prodigy Dial-up till SBC Bought them out. I already have SBC phone service.I pay $49.95 a month..$95.00 total for phone/internet..I wish there were all these great deals when I first started in DSL..

Tim Lones


----------



## AJ2086 (Jun 1, 2002)

Sadly a Cable Modem, DSL isnt available in my little hick town yet.


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

I'm in a one year sentence with Earthlink DSL. 768 down/128 up. They lied initially and told me I would get 1500 down, then put in the fine print that it was not available in all areas. Here's a history as to what I had:

Earthlink DSL (768/128)
Verizon DSL (1500/128)
RoadRunner Cable (2000/384)
IDT Dialup (56k)
TSTT/Cable&Wireless dialup (56k)
Opus Networx proxy PPP dialup (9600 baud)
Various BBS'es on my C-64 days (1200/300 Baud)


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AJ2086 _
> *Sadly a Cable Modem, DSL isnt available in my little hick town yet. *


I honestly think cable is better. DSL is more expensive and in most cases they limit you to a horrible upload speed.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

I'm using Optimum Online from Cablevision. 10mbit down / 1mbit up at $49.99/mo, I'm not complaining! 

Here's what I've had in the past:

28.8k modem 1/95-6/01
56k modem 6/01-11/02
Good riddance to dial-up!


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

I have a cable modem right now. I love it, but there are some networking issues with the second computer that may screw up the whole thing. The second computer is ued almost exclusively for OK Bridge and it keeps kicking out of the connection to that host. This is something that never happened with the dial-up host. We may have to go back to that just because of this issue. I'm not going to pay for two ISPs.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Dmitriy (Mar 24, 2002)

I will beat you all! I got cox cable and the speed gets up to 4mb down and 400kb up.


----------



## Dmitriy (Mar 24, 2002)

I just looked at Kevin's connection. Wow. I guess that I'm not the fastest here.  

But what can I do, still better than modem or dsl .


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Cable modem from Cablevision here. DSL not available in my neighborhood. Sporadic outages are a pain, but a more vexing problem is hitting me at my office. We have several machines accessing a DSL modem via a LinkSys Cable/DSL Router after going through a 3Com Ethernet Hub. The problem, just in the last week, several web pages get hijacked and sent to Verizons' DSL Setup page where it tells me I have to setup my computer to access the web via my DSL. I fill it out and it refuses to load saying that I am NOT setup to receive DSL. Yet when I called their tech support they say that we are authorized. I bypassed the router and hub and hooked one PC into the cable modem and it worked fine. Another screwy thing is that the website I try to pull up raises a window that says the name on my certificate doesn't match the webpage (example: I try to go to google and the certificate for Verizon comes up) Anyone hit this problem and know of a solution? I spent 4 hours trying to kill this bug last night. My next step is to uninstall IE6.0 and load Netscape.


----------



## MAllen (Dec 3, 2002)

Bellsouth ADSL here, 1.54Mbs down 396Kbs Up 45.00 a month (I was paying 54 a month for dial-up, 33.00 for 2nd phone line and 21.00 ISP). LOVE IT. Got dual T-1's at work (I manage 4 LAN's/private WAN) and most times at home its as good if not better.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Cox Cable. I love it. In a year and a half, I've perhaps had a total of a couple hours when it was down. Once a car hit a pole, and a couple times we had short periods while they upgraded the system.
I've got a 56k modem at church, and it's painfully slow.


----------



## firephoto (Sep 12, 2002)

56k v.90 dial up.  
I did download a 700mb iso file once. Took about 4 or 5 days. 
Modem is a USR 5686E external hooked to my brand new SMC Barricade 7004ABR router. The WAN port eagerly awaits a cable from ANYTHING!


----------



## waydwolf (Feb 2, 2003)

Cox Cable, performs wonderfully, priced entirely reasonably. With them since the @Home days.


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BobMurdoch _
> *Cable modem from Cablevision here. DSL not available in my neighborhood. *


And you're complaining?


----------



## bogi (Apr 3, 2002)

1800/256 Cable from Concast. I wish I had cablevsion.


----------

